
Steering Behaviors for Autonomous Characters (1999) - tosh
http://www.red3d.com/cwr/steer/gdc99/
======
Animats
Oh, "boids", repelled by obstacle force fields. That works great in some
situations, like crowd simulations. We discovered when we tried to use it for
the 2005 DARPA Grand Challenge that it won't work when you have a turning
radius limitation and narrow roads.

